# As a Courtesy, Please post to your Thread When Need has been Fulfilled or Withdrawn



## Goofyhobbie

We appreciate all the requests for available Vacation Time; but it would be very helpful if you would come back and reply to your Thread when you have Withdrawn your Request or you have found Accomodations.

It would be especially helpful if you would let all know when your request for a Rental has been fullfilled by another TUGGER or some other Third Party.  It is not necessary to identify who filled the request or the terms; but we all would like to know when you have been successfully satisfied. 

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## eal

As in courtseying to the queen?


----------



## Goofyhobbie

I understand where one might be confused.  

We are not talking about curtseying to a Queen. 

We are talking about being * courteous* when you have found what you were looking for or you have decided to stop looking for a particular Vacation.  

It is not good TUG BBS etiquette to leave those who may be interested in the dark.  Afterall, someone may be trying to fullfill the request only to be disappointed when the original poster never replies.   

The purpose of the above message is to simply encourage everyone to report back by way of a simple reply to their own Thread when the property sought has been found through TUG or elsewhere. 

If the Vacation desired is no longer being sought, then the OP should report that fact so that others who may be trying to meet the demand will know. 

Why leave TUGGERS wondering what happened when you fail to reply to your own thread with an update on the outcome. 

Here at TUG we encourage each Member to be courteous to other Members and we ask that Guests take the time to also let everyone know when they have no further need of assistance.


----------



## Goofyhobbie

*Wow!  I Sure Missed That One!*

Eal,

As you know, a Moderator tries hard to make sure that all is going well throughout the BBS.  In my capacity as a Moderator, I can sometimes take criticism meant in jest too seriously. 

As you correctly pointed out I misspelled the key word in the title line of this thread, spelling it as courtsey rather than the correct *courtesy.* You obviously meant to call that fact to my attention and I failed to realize what you were trying to tell me. 

I did not pick up on the mistake until another TUGGER was kind enough to advise me through a Personal Message that I had made the error.  As we all have learned it is easy to misspell a word or two from time to time; but usually the overall meaning comes through clearly.

For anyone who has never noticed, sometimes a complete paragraph with a lot of words misspelled can still be clearly read at least by the human eye. 



> Aoccdrnig to rseerach at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a total mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Amzanig huh?



I again apologize for the confusion caused by my initial error and I apologize for not correcting the Title misspelling until now.  It is way too easy to make typographical errors when posting on the BBS; but most of us try our best to get it right most of the time.


----------



## eal

Sorry, I must have too much of the royal wedding on the brain...


----------



## Smooth Air

How do I change the title of my ad to advise that I am withdrawing my ad?
Is it possible to change the title of my original ad?

Smooth Air


----------



## gwspops

Can you please provide a readily accessible button to mark the listing as closed, etc?

Posting another message just moves the ad to the top, which is the opposite of what we are trying to do out here.


----------



## DeniseM

gwspops said:


> Can you please provide a readily accessible button to mark the listing as closed, etc?
> 
> Posting another message just moves the ad to the top, which is the opposite of what we are trying to do out here.



Only Mods can close posts, or edit them after 48 hours, but if you contact a Mod, we'd be happy to help you do that.

If you are within 48 hours, just click EDIT and then ADVANCED EDIT, and you can edit your own title.


----------

